# "Nothing (So Are You)" -- Mine and my little brother's new song of doom!!



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 14, 2018)

The title pretty much says it all...my brother and I just finished up a new song last night, and it came out well enough, at least to my ears, that I am not ashamed to post it up here for public consumption...it's me on vokills and guitar, my brother on the bass-fiddle, and the drums are programmed because we live in tiny-ass Orofino, Idaho, and there are NO metal drummers around here, which sucks.  Sincerely hope that if you run across this topic and have a listen, that you enjoy yourself whilst listening, and be sure to leave your thoughts! 


(for the gear nerds here, which of course is all of us lmao, I used my PRS SE 7 in Amethyst Purple, and my brother used his Warwick Corvette Std. 5-string in black  )

https://clyp.it/xzwjtymy?token=9f4e4275c06988425669382d90e8ca13


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 6, 2018)

Mix has been improved slightly and vocals were re-done, figured I'd post this in-progress thingy as a placeholder (and slight bump, who am I kidding?  ) until the final mix is finished...it is out of my hands now, but I think the final mix will be a doozy. 

https://clyp.it/c3rdgdzp?token=55e887639f0b03563e8adcdb9e78f00a


----------

